# Poll: How slow is 7.3.1?



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Just wondering how people find the slow speed in 7.3.1.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

yunlin12 said:


> Just wondering how people find the slow speed in 7.3.1.


i selected 'I noticed it's slower, but a worthwhile trade off for the bug fixes and new features', but it's innacurate as to my true feelings. here's my real response:

I noticed it's slower, but it's not worth complaining about (i don't care about the additional features). the new features were added in 7.3 and the bug fixes in 7.3.1 are for some of the bugs introduced in 7.3. so any bug fixes in 7.3.1, imho, are irrevelant as we're really talking about 7.3.x. 
-- 
Alan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mine were slower at first but after being on a while and digested 7.3.1 seems as fast to me as 7.2 save for the fact the delete is designed to be slower to allow the multiple pressing of clear. adn then the glitch of the highlight not going on what I consider the next logical show in the list.


so I voted No performance degradation - but definitely some annoying interface glitches.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Mine was a little slow for about 1/2 a day and now its very close to 7.2.2 speeds. Occasionally I'll see the NP list take a second to draw, but I don't see that when paging up and down.


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

I find it pathetically slow, regretably slow. The new features I care nothing about. I don't like the t e r r i b l y s......l.......o.......w l a g and d r a g. 

It diminishes my pleasure in spending time with my Tivo.


----------



## slowmo (Aug 5, 2006)

very slow initially but has rebounded


----------



## djbrocker (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a 240 and 540 Tivo. While the older 240 Tivo is noticeably slower
after the 7.3.1 update, the newer 540 Tivo is extremely sluggish, especially
when changing channels.

I am happy that Tivo keeps updating and improving their software, and
I understand they would never want to support Tivos running various
versions of the software. However, I kind of wish there were a priority list 
where you could ask not to be updated until after there's a been a few bugfix 
releases.


----------



## demonmucha (Dec 23, 2005)

When I'm in the live guide on my Humax 800 and the time changes to the next half hour the guide redraws the screen - I though it hung on me for a second before I saw the text in each box re-written. Ugggg! Rebooting the box didn't help me either. And the channel banner refresh is pathetic too. Is it worth calling to complain?


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I voted that I wish they had not released it. It is painfully slow. One of my biggest gripes. On the To-Do list, when you go to delete an upcoming show it takes forever to repaint the screen. I have actually deleted a show twice. There was a marathon of a show I record and I was just cleaning up my list. I was just deleting quickly, I didn't notice that I just kept deleting the same show over and over because I was not waiting for the screen to recover from the last delete. Just not good.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

OMG, this thing is slower than molasses running uphill in January. I thought maybe it was recording something AND doing an MRV transfer on my 540 unit. Turns out it wasn't doing any of those (other than the normal 30-minute buffer). Yes, please take it back to the previous version.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have a 230 unit and haven't noticed any slowdown compared to 7.2.2 which I think was the ver I had previously.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

[x] None of the Above

It's slower, yes, and I really didn't need the new features. However, stuff happens. Not a big deal. It's a minor annoyance, and we have no reason to believe that it won't be resolved in the next patch.


----------



## Whittaker (Oct 11, 2004)

It's the absolute worst. Hands down.

My Series 2s are bad, but my Series 2.5 is RIDICULOUS. It's so bad that sometimes I'm taking the cover off the remote to check the batteries and THEN the action from the button I pushed results. The only way it could possibly be worse is if it stopped recognizing commands from the remote altogether.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

None of my 3 tivo's have slowed down at all.

No probs at all from my end.


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

It does seem to be a little sluggish here and there, but really isn't bothering me that much. TiVo has improved the performance in the past, so I'm hopeful they will focus in on this and bring back some of the performance that was lost. They could be working on it as we are discussing it here!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just got this update a while ago.

Maybe a HAIR slower than 7.2. MAYBE. I may not have even noticed it if not for this thread. Definitely nothing I'm pulling my hair out over.

The only thing I can pin down and notice is that after left-arrowing out of a recorded show, the "Play" option sits there for half a second before changing to "Resume playing". Never noticed that before.


----------



## retnuh47591 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very annoying slow downs for me. It doesn't look like I need any of the new features either!


----------



## tjkrz (May 24, 2003)

Too slow. I'm really becoming discouraged with Tivo. The negative are starting to outway the positives. I'm tempted to start looking for an alternative.


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

I, too, got the slug bug.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

dtreese said:


> I, too, got the slug bug.


slug bug, great name! i've got the 'SLUG BUG'!!
--
Alan


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

tjkrz said:


> Too slow. I'm really becoming discouraged with Tivo. The negative are starting to outway the positives. I'm tempted to start looking for an alternative.


Be prepared to look for a very long time. The negatives of the alternatives far outweigh the negatives of TiVo. What's worse, unless you do a lot of research, you only learn about them only after you've made the switch and incurred all the associated costs and headaches.


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

I have been getting used to slower and slower response from my 540 units, especially when using the 30-sec skip to cruise through commercials.

Then I traipse (yes, traipse) down to the basement to use my old S1 unit. In comparison, it's got very fast response to remote keypresses.

Thanks, TiVo! Didn't need the new bloatware.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Judging from the posts of some, this update seems to have rendered their units almost unuseable. Others have noticed very slight or no speed difference at all.

On my stock 540, it looks like it's just as fast as it's always been. Quarter to a half a sec between screens.

I thought I was the guy who was almost being unreasonable with what speed I wanted to see. Heck, I even spent $100 for a cachecard + memeory a year ago just to bring my old dtivo series 1 up to par with my other/newer ones.

What's the difference between systems? How big are your harddrives? Number of Sp's/Wishlists? Is this affecting 230's more than 540's? Are the newest ones being affected as well? Reading some of these posts, it looks like some of you are seeing speeds slower than my old, bloated (but still loved!) series 1 frankentivo!

Just what the heck is going on? Why are mine so fast and your's so slow when we have the same hardware running the exact same code???


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

On my 240 180hr unit I hit the TiVo button and heard the tone, but it didn't respond. Hitting it again brought up the Now Playing screen, so it must have received the first command but been so slow reponding I thought it hadn't worked. 

I noticed similar slow-downs pre 7.3 when coming to the TIVo after it's been sitting a while. I used to grab the remote, hit the TiVo button then the TV power button since I didn't want to see what was recording. Gradually over the years I've had to wait longer and longer before the TiVo Central Screen appears. 

Once the TC or NP screen is displayed however everything is quite speedy.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

yunlin12 said:


> Just wondering how people find the slow speed in 7.3.1.


7.3 was slow, 7.3.1 is faster, still not as fast as 7.2.2 was. It is faster than 7.1 was. Given the limited choices I choose no degradation, because the important thing is that it is an improvement over what I had before.

CuriousMark


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Had no idea there was a new version of the software. Haven't seen any issues with speed at all.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jmoak said:


> What's the difference between systems? How big are your harddrives? Number of Sp's/Wishlists? Is this affecting 230's more than 540's? Are the newest ones being affected as well? Reading some of these posts, it looks like some of you are seeing speeds slower than my old, bloated (but still loved!) series 1 frankentivo!


My 240 has over 200 items in the Now Playing list and around 45 Season Passes. You would think I'd see slowdowns with that number, but I don't. Occasionally I'll see a minor slowdown (taking 2 seconds instead of 1), but it is temporary. If my NP list isn't sluggish with over 200 items in the list I don't think the speed is related to the number of items.


----------



## jayross (Sep 29, 2002)

I thought the "wireless reboots" were supposed to be solved in this build????

BTW, reboots STILL happening at my house...


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> 7.3 was slow, 7.3.1 is faster, still not as fast as 7.2.2 was. It is faster than 7.1 was. Given the limited choices I choose no degradation, because the important thing is that it is an improvement over what I had before.
> 
> CuriousMark


Sorry about the limited options. There are many different combinations that can affect performance, such as which box (240, 540, DT), which area of Tivo software (menu, playback, scheduling, etc), and personal tolerance level. Some would call them excuses, the important thing is that Tivo as a company has a responsibility to put out a product to make their customer happy. If they are unhappy enough to make them not want a software version, being it their specific box, or their unique usgae pattern, it doesn't matter, the only thing counts is that a customer is unhappy, and it counts as 1 vote. Same also apply for those who approve of the new software (me included). For me the DT stereo fix is a biggie, but overall, it doesn't matter why I'm satisfied, just as long as I'm satisfied.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

After using 7.3.1 for two days I can say that the slow behavior is not very consistent and for the most part the slow downs we've seen don't pose a big usability issue. We also haven't experienced any issues with bugs, however that is likely due to the fact that the family doesn't use the shortcuts or any of the advanced features. For instance, none of them use the clear button on the remote to delete things, they do it from the menu on the show. 

This is likely normal user behavior and the reason why a large percentage aren't having problems as those people that push the UI's envelope are seeing more issues.


----------



## Padwen (Aug 29, 2004)

I have no use for any of the new features. I never encountered any bugs that this might have fixed. To me, all this update has done is make my box annoyingly slow. Good job. How do I roll back to the previous version please?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jmoak said:


> What's the difference between systems? How big are your harddrives? Number of Sp's/Wishlists? Is this affecting 230's more than 540's? Are the newest ones being affected as well? Reading some of these posts, it looks like some of you are seeing speeds slower than my old, bloated (but still loved!) series 1 frankentivo!
> 
> Just what the heck is going on? Why are mine so fast and your's so slow when we have the same hardware running the exact same code???


I have no idea either. I haven't noticed any slowdown at all in 7.3.1 compared to the one before it. I have a 230 series with a 300GB HD, which is full (hundred or so shows in Now Playing, the rest in suggestions).


----------



## Virt (Jun 3, 2002)

How many folks who replied to this thread actually have multiple boxes in the home that they could actually compare to?


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

I noticed a new bug last night a day or 2 after it updated to 7.3.1.

When changing the Keep Until Date, you can't hold down right to quickly jump thru several days. You have to click right each time.... ie there's no key repeat for this anymore.

VERY annoying as I FREQUENTLY save shows for a couple weeks or so because I don't have time to watch them within a couple days.

It's so annoying I may as well just click keep until I delete now since at least THAT option is a single click.


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

On my 240 it is horribly slower but on my girlfriends Humax it is even worse!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Virt said:


> How many folks who replied to this thread actually have multiple boxes in the home that they could actually compare to?


I have a 240 (upgraded to 568 hr) and a new 540 (40 hr). Haven't used the 540 much (I use the 240 *a lot*), but haven't noticed either be any slower really at all since getting 7.3.1.

Very puzzled by all the people have problems. I was kinda assuming the 240s weren't affected at all until I saw the above post.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Very puzzled by all the people have problems. I was kinda assuming the 240s weren't affected at all until I saw the above post.


It's because people that say its slower aren't clearing defining what is slower. For me, the ToDo list and Now Playing list are exteremly slower on my DT. That is to say sometimes it takes 5-6 seconds to load and sometimes the list is completely empty until you page up/down a few times.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rainwater said:


> It's because people that say its slower aren't clearing defining what is slower. For me, the ToDo list and Now Playing list are exteremly slower on my DT. That is to say sometimes it takes 5-6 seconds to load and sometimes the list is completely empty until you page up/down a few times.


I've seen that sometimes on my 240, but only when entering KidZone for the first time after having been "logged" out. It was annoying enough, that I turned off KidZone altogether.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I have tivo series 2 box, I have noticed the slowdown as well.

For me, the slowdown is noticed when the tivo populates whatever screen I want pulled up. However, I have noticed an INCREASE of speed elsewhere. When I'm in the guide and I hit 'info' for the guide options, forwarding the time happens instantly and as fast as I can hit the remote button. This NEVER happened before.

So, maybe slower response in one area means faster response in another.

Everybody take a chill pill!


----------



## Norm! (Aug 21, 2006)

I have an older box, I think it is a Series 2, but it doesn't matter. Every new code load is worse than the last, simply slower and slower responses to the remote. It just drives me crazy. I used to be such a loyal Tivo customer, I have always LOVED Tivo. Now, 7.3.1 is just the last straw. The only thing that's keeping me a Tivo customer is that it sounds like other choices are worse.

So I have one question I'm hoping you all can answer: if i go out and buy a brand new box, will I have the response to remote commands that I used to have 2-3 years ago? Is there a certain model I should make sure I get? (OK 2 questions) I sure don't want to fork over the cash only to have the same lousy responses I have now. Thanks for your advice folks!

Norm


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've seen the empty Now Playing lists in Kid Zone too, but it only occured when I first turned it on. After that it seemed fine. I don't use KZ so I turned it off so I don't know if it happens periodically.

Another annoying thing I've noticed (but I don't think this is really new in 7.3.1) is that if I watch a program and get to the end and use the left arrow to back out sometimes it will just sit there for about 4 seconds before the "delete" query pops up. Because of the other bug where sometimes the query doesn't pop up at all I wonder whether the delete is going to pop up or not while I'm sitting there waiting for the TiVo to do whatever it is it is doing.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

Padwen said:


> I have no use for any of the new features. I never encountered any bugs that this might have fixed. To me, all this update has done is make my box annoyingly slow. Good job. How do I roll back to the previous version please?


X2


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> It's because people that say its slower aren't clearing defining what is slower.


my problem is primarily with Watch Live. When flipping around, I get a black screen that appears for a full second between channels. And the info banner at the top of the screen lags behind.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Norm! said:


> I have an older box, I think it is a Series 2, but it doesn't matter. Every new code load is worse than the last, simply slower and slower responses to the remote. It just drives me crazy. I used to be such a loyal Tivo customer, I have always LOVED Tivo. Now, 7.3.1 is just the last straw. The only thing that's keeping me a Tivo customer is that it sounds like other choices are worse.
> 
> So I have one question I'm hoping you all can answer: if i go out and buy a brand new box, will I have the response to remote commands that I used to have 2-3 years ago? Is there a certain model I should make sure I get? (OK 2 questions) I sure don't want to fork over the cash only to have the same lousy responses I have now. Thanks for your advice folks!
> 
> Norm


do you use a Cable box to record? 
The new Dual Tuner DT is going for 99$ for an 80 hour (less if you bargain shop) and has more memory and a faster CPU in it. I have one with a 500Gig drive in it and it is faster than my 240 model. I would reccomend a dual tuner to anyone just research it first if you do use a cable box so your expectations are in line with what the box can do.


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

Stormspace said:


> After using 7.3.1 for two days I can say that the slow behavior is not very consistent and for the most part the slow downs we've seen don't pose a big usability issue. We also haven't experienced any issues with bugs, however that is likely due to the fact that the family doesn't use the shortcuts or any of the advanced features. For instance, none of them use the clear button on the remote to delete things, they do it from the menu on the show.
> 
> This is likely normal user behavior and the reason why a large percentage aren't having problems as those people that push the UI's envelope are seeing more issues.


I completely disagree. I consider myself a "normal" user and I noticed something was wrong right away. The slowness of the Guide, the annoying banner at the top of a recorded program, etc. was apparent right away. I wasn't "pushing" the limits of anything. I was just using my Tivo as normal as anyone else.


----------



## Norm! (Aug 21, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> do you use a Cable box to record?
> The new Dual Tuner DT is going for 99$ for an 80 hour (less if you bargain shop) and has more memory and a faster CPU in it. I have one with a 500Gig drive in it and it is faster than my 240 model. I would reccomend a dual tuner to anyone just research it first if you do use a cable box so your expectations are in line with what the box can do.


I have no cable box, but I do have comcast cable. Why do you ask? Is the cable box a problem or a requirement? I definitely like the dual tuner idea, BTW. Thanks for the reply.

Norm


----------



## Norm! (Aug 21, 2006)

By the way, is anyone at Tivo looking at this poll? Only 24% of owners DON'T see a problem. How can you release something like that?

Norm


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I noticed this evening that my TiVo was much more sluggish than usual. It wasn't doing a service call, indexing or garbage collecting according to the System Info (SI) screen. I did notice that the TiVo seemed to be making VCM connections every 4 minutes according to the SI screen which is more frequent than it normally does. I think VCM has something to do with the HMF so I went into the MP&M screen just for kicks. I think I must have opened the MP&M screen at the same time that the TiVo tried to make a VCM connection since when I went in to the SI screen after that it listed the last attempt was later than the last successful. The next attempt was for an hour later now instead of 4 minutes later. Pretty much right after that my TiVo's speeds were back to normal for 7.3.1. Coincidence?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> The new Dual Tuner DT is going for 99$ for an 80 hour (less if you bargain shop) and has more memory and a faster CPU in it.


try this bargain ($30.00)!
--
Alan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Norm! said:


> I have no cable box, but I do have comcast cable. Why do you ask? Is the cable box a problem or a requirement? I definitely like the dual tuner idea, BTW. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Norm


the cable box is not a requirement. It is just that if you get digital cable and thus need the cable box then you do have to hook it up. I also have just extended basic cable with no box and hooking the cable right up to the TiVo and having two Tuners to record and playback is awesome. The DT also has more memory in it and a faster CPU - thus is more responsive than the other Series 2 model TiVo DVRs.

Alan - nice find! That is a great Deal I had not seen yet. Straight from TiVo and not mail in rebates and just spring 42.95 for the first month - then 12.95 a month after that.

PS - with a title like "How slow is 7.3.1" and the fact that more people come to a forum looking for answers to problems vs wanting to say all is well it tends to skew the numbers. So there is definitely something going on with 7.3.1 and we all look forward to 7.3.2 to fix things up but it is still not 60% of ALL TiVo DVRs effected - even at 10% of all DVRs I would think TiVo would be under the gun and be hounded in all DVR news outlets


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

alansplace said:


> try this bargain ($30.00)!
> --
> Alan


TiVo has always been so good at doing what it does!

Until it acts like TiVo again and not a cludgy sluggy POS it won't sell unless they practically give it away.


----------



## Norm! (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Zeo, I appreciate your input. I may just have to go spend some money.

Cheers,
Norm


----------



## UncleBoarder (Sep 6, 2005)

Let users choose!!!!!!!! 

TiVo is screwing it's original customers by making choices for us. 

I've been seeing my machine get slower and slower with each update received. The problem is, as Tivo introduces newer hardware, we, the "old" customers have to run their "improved" code on old hardware. It's not fair. We purchased the product and helped BUILD Tivo and they refuse to listen to us. I'm pissed off. I can no longer recommend Tivo to my friends. 

I called them last week and complained. Guess what they said. "We're going to upgrade you to 7.3.1, that will make things better". I tried to refuse it but I can't. No choice. That's customer support for you isn't it. It now takes me 3.5 seconds to switch from Tivo Central to Now Playing. It used to be virtually instant... like clicking my mouse. 

I'm certain many users welcome the tradeoff of speed for features. And That's ok but I prefer speed. All I want is the right to CHOOSE which features I want to install. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE call Tivo and tell them you want Feature Set downloads. That's the only way Tivo can regain customer support AND provide innovative features for the future. Tivo has to make very difficult decisions as to what to include to make their system the best. 

It's obvious. Painfully obvious. Let users CHOOSE!!!


----------



## UncleBoarder (Sep 6, 2005)

Are you kidding? "No reason to believe it won't be resolved in the next patch"??? 

How about because it wasn't resolved in the last patch... or the one before that... or the one before that. You must have a smokin fast processor, becasue the rest of us are suffering.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You will never have a choice. TiVo has said so many times. They're not going to deal with the support issues of having different variants, they do updates as rapidly as possible to keep things uniform.

And past releases HAVE improved performance, quite a bit. I've been using TiVo since 2.0 through 7.3.1, I've seen performance both increase and decrease, it happens.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I called Tivo on this and they said they have 7.3.2, and he was going to set my box up to get it, however that was one week ago today, and still no update....

I can't stand how long it takes to change a channel.... Channel surfing sux


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

yostmatt said:


> I called Tivo on this and they said they have 7.3.2, and he was going to set my box up to get it, however that was one week ago today, and still no update....
> 
> I can't stand how long it takes to change a channel.... Channel surfing sux


i called 877-367-8486 the next morning after reading your post about 7.3.2 in the TiVo Help Center thread 'S2 DT 7.3 Slow Channel Change'. both the person who initially tried to help me and then his supervisor had no knowledge of a 7.3.2.
--
Alan


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Alright, It's happened to me now.

I had thought maybe I'd get skipped by the big slowdown, but now it takes almost five seconds to bring up a now showing list on an un-expanded, un-hacked, totally stock 540.

Add my voice to the expanding growl and man, I wish I could change my vote.


_edit to add:_
It may be a little slow, but it still works. Does not miss anything and is just as dependable.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jmoak said:


> Alright, It's happened to me now.
> 
> I had thought maybe I'd get skipped by the big slowdown, but now it takes almost five seconds to bring up a now showing list on an un-expanded, un-hacked, totally stock 540.
> 
> Add my voice to the expanding growl and man, I wish I could change my vote.


Wonder what makes a working box slow down if it isn't slow to start with after the upgrade? (My 540 still isn't). Must be related to number of SP, Whishlists or something.  Why would two identical machines running the same software run differently?

Not that you would, but I wonder if a clear & delete everything fixes these slow downs. Anybody ever try that?


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

UncleBoarder said:


> Let users choose!!!!!!!!
> 
> TiVo is screwing it's original customers by making choices for us.
> 
> ...


You choose features, speed, and reliability when you choose a DVR to buy. As with all products there usually are compromises to choose between. But once you've chosen, that's it.

Post here about TiVo's SW shortcomings, but TiVo owes you nothing! TiVo as all businesses must deal with ongoing challenges of running a business; its customers don't.

There's a market at play for DVR's and all related products. You "vote" when you buy (and sell) them. If TiVo doesn't work as you want, you know what to do.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Wonder what makes a working box slow down if it isn't slow to start with after the upgrade? (My 540 still isn't). Must be related to number of SP, Whishlists or something.  Why would two identical machines running the same software run differently?


I think it depends on how much a box is trying to do and what it is trying to do. I think we've all experienced a slow down when the box is indexing (even in 7.2.2). I think it just takes less for this to occur in 7.3.1. Like I mentioned a few posts up, I noticed my 240 got very sluggish when it was doing VCM connections every 4 minutes. There's only a small amount of processing power to do multiple tasks. The GUI has the lowest priority on getting processing power since it isn't as important as recording, playing, transferring, etc, so it is what gets the hardest hit.

It would be interesting to see a process list with cpu usage on the TiVos that are acting sluggish when compared to ones that are not.


----------



## trevorius (Aug 24, 2006)

i have never had problems with my tivo until the latest update. suddenly everything moved very slowly. i thought oh well i guess i will have to live with this. then i went to one of my favorite shows and got a message i had never gotten before;

' The Tivo DVR was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive.'

oh well, i guess there are always glitches, like when it records a program and you think you have it until you try to watch it and you realize it NEVER CHANGED THE CHANNEL!!!!
it recorded instead some crap show you never watch.

well the other night i was watching my show 'colbert report'. now i record the daily show and colbert and just watch them a few minutes behind so i can fast forward thru the commercials. i get to the end and hit dont delete, then i go back to the show to watch the beginning again and i saw 'resume playing'. i thought that was odd because it always says play. i hit resume and get the same message as before!!!! WHAT!!!! 
I JUST WATCHED THE SHOW AND NOW IT SAYS IT COULDNT RECORD IT!!!!!!


i am pissed now. any good company would come out and say there is a problem and we will get it fixed in the next update that our engineers are working on 24/7.
but to lie about a new update, deny there is a problem,etc. is bad customer relations and bad business practice. 

somebody here posted a phone number of the president of tivo or something and i would urge everyone to call and complain.
this sucks and i am mad.


----------



## moracity (Aug 24, 2006)

I started with Tivo 4 weeks ago. The first Tivo had bad audio. I called, got an RMA and 4 days later I received a replacement. It tooks 3 weeks to get finally recieve the shipping label to send the first one back. That was last week. 

The guide on this one is so slow that it's pretty much useless. It takes several seconds to appear (3-4) and moving through the channel list is excrutiating. Basically, any remote command takes 4-5 seconds to produce a response on the screen. 

Also, it locks up several times a day. All we can do is pull the power. I already have an RMA in for this one and it has been 10 days without receiving the shipping label to send it back. I actually had an RMA for the second one BEFORE I received the shipping lable for the first one. My 4 week experience with Tivo has been miserable. If the third unit is defective and/or slow like this one, I'm cancelling. I'm hoping the slowness of this unit is related to whatever is causing it to freeze several times a day.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

moracity said:


> The guide on this one is so slow that it's pretty much useless. It takes several seconds to appear (3-4) and moving through the channel list is excrutiating. Basically, any remote command takes 4-5 seconds to produce a response on the screen.


Just to be clear. You are using the Tivo remote and not your cablebox remote? The 3-4 second delay is what you would see if you did this wrong.

Just check'n.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

trevorius said:


> i have never had problems with my tivo until the latest update. suddenly everything moved very slowly. i thought oh well i guess i will have to live with this. then i went to one of my favorite shows and got a message i had never gotten before;
> 
> ' The Tivo DVR was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive.'


I and others have gotten that message before this latest update. I don't think it's related to this new software version.

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=285123

Not sure why it's happening though.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

...The earth shakes!
















Oh, and my TiVo flaked out with KidZone and the dreaded 7.3.1.

As soon as I saw the message, and the way TiVo reacted to the TiVo button I knew what I'd find on the System Information screen. Yeah it's slow. I dunno' if 7.3.1 should have been released, but TiVo apparently wanted KidZone really bad for business reasons.

So TiVo joins the ranks of all the other DVR's and is no longer the beacon on the hill. 

Ahh; so what? Even without a plan(et), life goes on!


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

moracity said:


> I started with Tivo 4 weeks ago. The first Tivo had bad audio. I called, got an RMA and 4 days later I received a replacement. It tooks 3 weeks to get finally recieve the shipping label to send the first one back. That was last week.
> 
> The guide on this one is so slow that it's pretty much useless. It takes several seconds to appear (3-4) and moving through the channel list is excrutiating. Basically, any remote command takes 4-5 seconds to produce a response on the screen.
> 
> Also, it locks up several times a day. All we can do is pull the power. I already have an RMA in for this one and it has been 10 days without receiving the shipping label to send it back. I actually had an RMA for the second one BEFORE I received the shipping lable for the first one. My 4 week experience with Tivo has been miserable. If the third unit is defective and/or slow like this one, I'm cancelling. I'm hoping the slowness of this unit is related to whatever is causing it to freeze several times a day.


That sounds abnormal. What I saw as being slower is that the guide may take 1 second to populate, instead of being instantaneous, but never taking 3-4 seconds. Which model is this? Do you have many season passes setup? Do you have a lot of shows recorded in your Now Playing List?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> That sounds abnormal. What I saw as being slower is that the guide may take 1 second to populate, instead of being instantaneous, but never taking 3-4 seconds. Which model is this? Do you have many season passes setup? Do you have a lot of shows recorded in your Now Playing List?


Sure sounds like he is still using his cable remote and viewing his cable's on screen guide, not Tivo's. Otherwise, there is a serious problem there.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Nope, happens here to my 540 model ever since the update. Just tonight, it was recording a "suggestion", while I was watching a "playback". I hit the Guide button to drop out of the playback. Nothing happened. No "bong" sound, nothing. About 5 seconds later, I hit the Guide button again (thinking maybe the remote wasn't pointed at the unit). Still nothing. FINALLY I hear two "bong/bong" sounds as it boots me out of the playback to the "live" TV and takes about another 5 seconds to bring up the "guide" and then about another 3 seconds to "close" it again.

Even hittng the Tivo button (from Live TV) takes about 3-5 seconds before it'll play the "bong" noise and START to draw the Tivo menu.

This update has to be the worst thing I've seen in a long time (other than the pixelation issue when changing channels a few versions ago).

I suppose tomorrow, if I have 2 hours to kill, I can call Tivo and wait on hold for an hour to speak to someone. for all the good that will do.


----------



## JazzerAlto (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone notice that the usual folks on this board that work for Tivo have been very quiet since all of these issues with 7.3.1 have arisen? Not one single response related to the slowness issue. The Tivo website message board is also full of issues.

I have 2 Series2 80 hour and 1 Humax DRT400 and all 3 got noticebly slower with 7.3.1. I wish someone would at least officially respond to the concern.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Maybe they're all actually working hard on the problem?


----------



## UncleBoarder (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you miss the point. Not only do I care about MY satisfaction with the product. I believe Tivo would benefit as well. Yes, I'm pissed that the product I purchased, based on it's capabilities at the time, is no longer the product I own. But my solution would benefit both the users AND Tivo. 

When Tivo makes a design or services choice, they also polarize their users. Some love it, some hate it. If it's a user choice, then everyone wins. We get what we want, and Tivo increases market share by having a product that pleases more people. 

Maybe I'm wrong, maybe most users are sheep, and just purchase whatever is easiest. I made my purchase based on product comparison. Now it's no longer the same product. I'm fighting to make the product better.


----------



## UncleBoarder (Sep 6, 2005)

You must have purchased additional Tivo's over the years. Can you differentiate the speed improvements of code vs. hardware? 

You have more history with Tivo than I do.... but I find it very difficult to believe that adding features to a machine originally designed to run without those features can be as efficient as it was when purchased.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

JazzerAlto said:


> Anyone notice that the usual folks on this board that work for Tivo have been very quiet since all of these issues with 7.3.1 have arisen? Not one single response related to the slowness issue. The Tivo website message board is also full of issues.
> 
> I have 2 Series2 80 hour and 1 Humax DRT400 and all 3 got noticebly slower with 7.3.1. I wish someone would at least officially respond to the concern.


I have a Pioneer TiVo/DVD combo unit that was first put into use September of 2004. It was then sold to me and I began using it December of 2005. It went through 2 updates and finally received 7.3.1 about 4 weeks ago. Little by little, it slowed down more and more until it finally began rebooting over and over again. Apparently, every time a new update is installed, it's placed on a different area of the hard drive---Russian roulette style... If there are any bad sectors on the hard drive where each subsequent update is installed, there will be a failure. I tried all the fixes and finally had to get a new hard-drive from Weaknees.com. The TiVo works fine now except for all the new slowness that others in the fora are complaining about and the missing Look Ahead feature. Before installing the new hard-drive, I wrote TiVo and asked if they could refrain from sending me 7.3.1; that I'd like to wait for 7.3.2 when all the bugs are worked out.

I recieved this response from TiVo:



> We do believe that 7.3.1 is safe and will not cause issues. At this
> point, close to one million of our customers are running 7.3.1. The
> vast vast majority have no issues of any kind.
> 
> ...


The guy sounds sincere and I believe him but if he's using it at home, he must know what we're going through. I personally feel that it's good we're listing all these problems that were maybe missed in the beta testing in the hope that it will guide them more quickly on making a patch release. Is there a concise posting of all the bugs so far after all these postings...???


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

MMG said:


> Apparently, every time a new update is installed, it's placed on a different area of the hard drive---Russian roulette style... If there are any bad sectors on the hard drive where each subsequent update is installed, there will be a failure.


Russion roulette style? Not really. IIRC, there are only two. They toggle between each other with each update.



bicker said:


> Maybe they're all actually working hard on the problem?


Let's hope not all of them. Dan has a birthday coming up real quick.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MMG said:


> The guy sounds sincere and I believe him but if he's using it at home, he must know what we're going through.


Now, he doesn't necessarily have to know that - as I've mentioned, my TiVo has not slowed down at all, but in fact seems faster than before the update. So not all of us are affected.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Why wasn't there a choice in the poll for people who saw a speed increase? I choose "no degredation", but actually 7.3.1 got a lot faster on my Tivo.

Only problem I've had is one crash when deleting a program that was currently recording-never had anything like that happen, though it didn't hurt anything once my Tivo was back up and running.


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm afraid that I am pretty unhappy with this. I have a 3 month stock 80 hour unit (stock), and it has been very frustrating to use lately. There is a 3-5 second delay between when I press a button on the TiVo remote, and then another 3-5 delay for the TiVo to 'draw' the screen. Using the Live TV Guide is very difficult, as is navigating the Now Playing list. Deleting programs is especially tricky.

I don't think there is anything wrong with the remote, because I can use it to control my series 1 just fine with no delays.

In my opinion, quick response time = good ui. But otherwise I am very happy with the TiVo, and am hoping this goes away soon.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Now, he doesn't necessarily have to know that - as I've mentioned, my TiVo has not slowed down at all, but in fact seems faster than before the update. So not all of us are affected.


Faster? I think that's the first time someone has said it's faster than 7.2.x.

Image your drive and sell copies ...


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

And me-and some others in another thread. 

Wonder why it can be slower for some people, and faster for others? Anyway the poll should have included a faster option too. It's the first time I've noticed a speed up since I got my Tivo.


----------



## Mordant (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll be honest. I do not use any additional features. But my unit is now slow, with significant lag (3-4 seconds after deleting a program, for instance).

Previously, I did not get the annoying banner every time I started a recorded program. Either that or it was far less intrusive. Now, I am forced to see a banner telling me what program I just started. If I needed one, I could trigger it. Do we really need features that assume that we are unaware of our own actions? And why does it need to last so long?

While I understand the need for a single software version, I think it is foolish to apply that standard when they are beginning to depend on the performance of newer units as a baseline. This is the same as allowing Microsoft to automatically upgrade our PC to their new, more resource intensive operating system without taking performance or feature needs into account. Unless, of course, they are engaging in the practice of planned obsolescence.

As an alternative, why not build the software in a modular manner and allow users to enable and disable new feature sets? This would allow users with new units to have all of the new features while allowing users with older units the opportunity to maintain the same feature set and performance standards. Yes, it would cost more to develop in this fashion (at least at first), but it's the right thing to do.

Clarification: 1) I am using only the TiVo remote. 2) I did not read any post after the second or third on page 1 before writing mine. I also decided to test the delay. Sometimes, the remote gets an immediate response. Others, it may take several seconds and queue them up. Always, there is a laggy delay after deleting a program. This delay can be 6 seconds long (it was in my test just now). I signed up for this forum specifically to find out if I was the only one having these problems. I had not seen them previously. I think it is safe to say that my issues are not isolated. I would be happy to provide info to the company if it would help find a solution.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

7.3.1 is much slower. The aforementioned differences in speed between a channel change and the banner updating is one. Also, it takes more than a few seconds for the guide to show up when you're watching live television and hit the Guide button on the remote.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mordant said:


> I'll be honest. I do not use any additional features. But my unit is now slow, with significant lag (3-4 seconds after deleting a program, for instance).


I have to wonder how much of the percieved slow down is stuff mentioned like this-basically users not understanding what's going on.

At least if it's behaving like mine does, deleting is much faster than before. It just marks it as deleted, and dosen't immedietly remove it from the screen like it used to-that lets you continue doing other things (like deleting a bunch at once) without waiting to get back control.

It's actually much faster than before, not slower.



> Previously, I did not get the annoying banner every time I started a recorded program. Either that or it was far less intrusive. Now, I am forced to see a banner telling me what program I just started. If I needed one, I could trigger it. Do we really need features that assume that we are unaware of our own actions? And why does it need to last so long?


And this-presumably you mean the program banner? You can adjust what size it is by pushing right on the control pad when it's displayed. 7.3.1 uses the same three options it's always had. Nothings changed at all in that regard. Possibly when the Tivo reboots it "forgets" which setting you had, and defaults to showing everything-which would explain why it seems different now.

But yeah...from this, I'm seriously wondering if all this "slowdown" actually isn't? Because it's kind of odd with so few hardware models out there that a number of us have noticed a significant speed up, while others are saying it's a slowdown... The 540/590 has always been a little sluggish, but 7.3.1 definetly speeds things up and improves a few other things (though as I mentioned earlier I have had my first ever crash with 7.3.1, though it was under very specific conditions and recovered perfectly from it).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> And this-presumably you mean the program banner? You can adjust what size it is by pushing right on the control pad when it's displayed. 7.3.1 uses the same three options it's always had. Nothings changed at all in that regard. Possibly when the Tivo reboots it "forgets" which setting you had, and defaults to showing everything-which would explain why it seems different now.


Something is definately changed here, because I too was annoyed by the 6-7 second banner covering the screen when I start playback.

From what I have seen, your need to press right on the control pad while viewing the banner to make it smaller. By doing this and toggling the size it then (*and only then*) acknowledges the setting you've chosen in the menu on Display->Banner clear quickly. Once you changed the size once, it seems to remember to clear it quickly (3 secs vs 6 secs). (Not sure what happens after a reboot).

I agree with you on the perceived delete slow down problem. Although there are some ugly UI issues with it.


----------



## JohnH59 (Aug 1, 2006)

It is definetley slower. I can press the guide button and many times you won't even hear a "bong" sound for over 5 seconds. My wife has complained several times about the slowness. She is very patient. So, if she complains, I know there no misconception, it's SLOW!


----------



## aizjanika (Nov 7, 2004)

I have two Tivos: Humax DRT 800 and a new Series 2 80-hour Tivo. When the DRT 800 received 7.3.1, I noticed an immediate slow-down with all features. 

The main problem is that when I click a button on the remote, the machine now takes several seconds to make the special Tivo noise and then another couple of seconds to act. 

I haven't changed any settings, I'm not doing anything differently, I'm using the correct remote, and I've noticed an across-the-board change in reaction time. The most annoying things are the channel changing because that's even slower than before, the guide/banner staying on top of the program too long, and the guide button and Tivo buttons not responding immediately. 

Something interesting, though. I purchased the new standalone Tivo just in the last week or so--maybe two weeks. I set it up, and the initial update was whatever came before 7.3.1. The Tivo worked perfectly. Sometime within the next two days, it updated to 7.3.1, and I noticed an immediate slowdown in the remote response time. Sometimes it doesn't react at all and I have to press a button several times to get it to work. 

I'm not using the Tivo or the remote any differently than I was two weeks ago and, for the second Tivo, when I first set it up. It's definitely the update that's causing this, IMHO.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I also recently bought a DT - it came with 7.2.5 and ran fine. upgraded to a 500 gig drive and it was fine then it updated to 7.3.1 and all still ran fine.

I dont think we can attribute the slowdown problem strictly to model types though some do not have the sme resources and just run slower in general, that just means they will be more noticeably effected


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I also recently bought a DT - it came with 7.2.5 and ran fine. upgraded to a 500 gig drive and it was fine then it updated to 7.3.1 and all still ran fine.
> 
> I dont think we can attribute the slowdown problem strictly to model types though some do not have the sme resources and just run slower in general, that just means they will be more noticeably effected


I definately think the hardware used has the biggest effect. However, I have noticed with >500 hours on my DT, the areas where is has become the slowest is the ToDo list and the Now Playing list. Lately my ToDo list has gotten much larger due to some the new tv season starting back up. And now there are times where the ToDo list and the Now playing list take a long time to load and/or do not load at all without paging up/down.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I definately think the hardware used has the biggest effect. However, I have noticed with >500 hours on my DT, the areas where is has become the slowest is the ToDo list and the Now Playing list. Lately my ToDo list has gotten much larger due to some the new tv season starting back up. And now there are times where the ToDo list and the Now playing list take a long time to load and/or do not load at all without paging up/down.


ups dropped off my new 649080 yesterday afternoon. it came with 7.2.1 software installed. last night it upgraded to 7.3.1. i've seen no difference in performance like i experienced on both of my 540's after they upgraded to 7.3.1. but both 540's each contain over 65 season passes and over a dozen wishlists. i wonder if it's the size of the database on the box that has such a negative effect on the box's performance in addition to the 540's having a slower processor.
--
Alan


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've noticed slowdowns (a few extra seconds here, a few extra seconds there), but nothing to the degree people are saying they are getting. The only really annoying thing I've noticed is that when I get to the end of a program it just sits there for 5 to 10 seconds and then the delete query will pop up. Occasionally if I back out of a program I'm watching it will take over 10 seconds to do so. When I go back into the show it starts playing from where I actually pressed the remote button. I had occasionally seen this in the 7.2.x software but it happens much more often now and to a much greater degree.


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

aizjanika said:


> I have two Tivos: Humax DRT 800 and a new Series 2 80-hour Tivo. When the DRT 800 received 7.3.1, I noticed an immediate slow-down with all features.
> 
> The main problem is that when I click a button on the remote, the machine now takes several seconds to make the special Tivo noise and then another couple of seconds to act.
> 
> I haven't changed any settings, I'm not doing anything differently, I'm using the correct remote, and I've noticed an across-the-board change in reaction time. The most annoying things are the channel changing because that's even slower than before, the guide/banner staying on top of the program too long, and the guide button and Tivo buttons not responding immediately.


That sums it up. A general sluggishness overall and areas where the command/acknowledgment/execution sequence lags so much, one wonders whether the box has locked up like a PC, or knows what's occurring at all.

No one in their right mind would think that these differences are by design. And they certainly aren't the result of overactive imaginations, or misunderstanding, from the people who are complaining.

I have no more than 15 saved programs in the NP list, and less than 10 in the deleted folder. No season passes. Nothing in the To Do list for the past three weeks. It's not taxed like a typical TiVo user's machine and doesn't have to "think" or watch for anything at all, yet it still acts like a dog.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bimwad said:


> I have no more than 15 saved programs in the NP list, and less than 10 in the deleted folder. No season passes. Nothing in the To Do list for the past three weeks. It's not taxed like a typical TiVo user's machine and doesn't have to "think" or watch for anything at all, yet it still acts like a dog.


If you have so little saved, how 'bout doing a clear & delete everything and see if it returns to normal? I don't understand how two machines (yours & mine) running the same software can be behaving so differently. 

It was theorized that it must be the number of SP, todo list, etc that slows them down. But your post seems to debunk that.

I have both a 240 and 540 that are not acting likes dogs.


----------



## timmo (Apr 25, 2003)

I could care less about the "new features" - just more junk i my opinion. What I do care about is the annoying appearance of the progress bar and the extreme slowness. This update totally bites.

T


----------



## Darrelpr (Mar 28, 2003)

On my 240, I haven't noticed a significant slowdown. However, on my Humax, it's to the point that I no longer even attempt to surf live TV. The lag in the program guide info is intolerable and I can't believe Tivo let this get back QA testing before releasing 7.3.1.


----------



## aizjanika (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm noticing that my Humax (DRT 800) is getting worse, while the standalone in my office is better--at least comparatively. The Humax is getting annoying to use. Besides the slowdown, now it's doing some weird double-click thing. When I click on the remote once, it hesitates for a long time, then makes the special Tivo noise twice and starts doing stuff I didn't want it to do. (For instance, if I click on a show title, it'll double click and decide to record it. Then I have to wait however long that takes, then go in and undo it. UGH!)


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have noticed my 590 dosen't always bring up the "delete program" thing anymore when I'm close to the end of a show and hit the Tivo button.


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

yes changing channels is horrible. Getting into the list takes like 10 seconds. It sucks big time.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> I have noticed my 590 dosen't always bring up the "delete program" thing anymore when I'm close to the end of a show and hit the Tivo button.


The consensus with that seems to be it won't ever do it if the program you are viewing is currently being recorded. It also won't reliably do it a lot of the rest of the times anymore even if within the last 5 minutes.

It was suggested to use the left arrow *instead* of the Tivo button. I've had no problems since adapting this approach. Just gotta train myself to do it this way until this gets fixed.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a Humax DRT800 running 7.3.1 and when I hit STOP while watching a recording it takes awhile for it to actually stop. I didn't not bring out a stop watch but it is so noticeable that after hitting stop the show continues to play for at least 10 seconds. I don't even hear the "bleep" when I press the button.
The Tivo is slower in the other areas people have posted as well but this stop button is driving me crazy because the show is continuing and when I get back to it I have to rewind.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

I've noticed it too. Especially when it takes several seconds for the TiVo button press to make anything come onscreen. 

I find it very annoying in many different places. 

Please fix!


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

It's funny, since I posted about the terrible slowdown, TiVo has found it's speed again! For about 2 weeks it was almost unusable, but now it seems to be fine. 

But, in my opinion, the navigation is not as responsive as it should be (my series 1 is much more responsive).

I don't know what caused the slowdown, or what stopped it either.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ERooker said:


> It's funny, since I posted about the terrible slowdown, TiVo has found it's speed again! For about 2 weeks it was almost unusable, but now it seems to be fine.


Check to see if your TiVo rebooted. My rebooted itself the other day and sped up considerably.


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

chavez said:


> my problem is primarily with Watch Live. When flipping around, I get a black screen that appears for a full second between channels. And the info banner at the top of the screen lags behind.


This is by far the worst bug for me in this version. I used to be able to quickly click through the banners to find the weather channel in the morning. Now I have to bring uup the list and page through it.

Also, if you press the channel button many times in a row, the banner either never appears, or, if it does, it doesn't update until you stop pressing. 
They've effectively crippled live viewing for me.

Also, they didn't eliminate the bug where, if you press the INFO button two times without changing channels, it changes the banner to the expanded one on all channel changes from then on..


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dwarner said:


> Also, they didn't eliminate the bug where, if you press the INFO button two times without changing channels, it changes the banner to the expanded one on all channel changes from then on..


When the banner is on, all you have to do is press the right arrow to cycle among the three different styles. Once you've chosen the one you want, that style will remain the default until you change it again.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

So I voted "I wish they hadn't released it". New features!?!?! I honestly have seen nothing new other than it slowed it down. Are there new features? Really?

So, as I see it, I'm suffering thru slow downs for absolutely no reason.

However, that said, I'd rather have it slower than nothing at all.


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> When the banner is on, all you have to do is press the right arrow to cycle among the three different styles. Once you've chosen the one you want, that style will remain the default until you change it again.


...until the Info button is pressed twice or more times again as the OP was doing.

Using the Info button repeatedly shouldn't act as a proxy for changing the banner display preference.

A user preference should change only when the user actively seeks to change it, such as by pressing the right arrow.

It shouldn't change as an incidental result of other actions, such as pressing the Info button beyond some seemingly random threshold.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bimwad said:


> ...until the Info button is pressed twice or more times again as the OP was doing.
> 
> Using the Info button repeatedly shouldn't act as a proxy for changing the banner display preference.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the Info button is. Never used the peanut.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't think that's a bug. It makes perfect sense to me; one click = full Info screen, two clicks = partial info screen.


----------



## psxer2600 (Mar 4, 2004)

I have an older Series 2 (2400 Model) and a newer Series 2.5 (5400 model) and they both have exhibited extreme sluggishness since the 7.3.1 update, and it seems to be getting worse as time goes by. I also get frequent lockup and restarts - about five or six a week on both boxes. It sometimes refuses to paint the Now Playing List until I drop out to the main menu and go back into the list. Occasionally, when transferring a program over the network, it will give me the message about the program not recording because a video signal can't be found (the one you get if you have a recording set up, and the cable goes out but it still records) and then the Tivo reboots itself. All in all, a bunch of frustrating bugs that is making my Tivo difficult to use. It's getting to the point that I can't even pick up the remote without feeling frustrated. Definitely not what the Tivo experience is about 

Oh, and since It's probably relevant - the Series 2 box has the original factory drive, plus a 120GB drive added. The Series 2.5 box has the factory drive plus a 250GB drive added. Both Tivos have around 20-25 season passes, and 100-200 hours of recorded material. While my Tivos have always been slower than my father's, since he didn't upgrade the capacity, they have never been this bad or exhibited these kinds of bugs.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I think if you're having the problem on the older Series 2, then it isn't the same issue -- not related to 7.3.1. I have and older Series 2 with the new software version, but not the excess storage, and don't have the problem (on that box), so I'd look at the excess storage as the culprit.


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

Just my notes:

On my S2 Humax 80 hour the sluggishness is very apparent. It takes 4 to 6 seconds for the guide to come up, and there is a delay on most other functions. When a recorded show ends - it takes almost two seconds for the option to delete or not to come up - it should be instant. If you then delete, and it pops back to the now playing screen - I see the show there and it's another second or two before it updates and it disappears (if I have chosen to delete it).

My [email protected] TIVO branded box does not exhibit the symptoms as badly, but I notice it.

My wife noticed it - and if she notices, then something is definitely different!

TIVO: PLEASE FIX IT! VERY SOON!

--*Rob


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

MickeS said:


> I don't think that's a bug. It makes perfect sense to me; one click = full Info screen, two clicks = partial info screen.


Pressing the Info button brings up the full info screen for whatever is being viewed at the moment, whether it is a live TV program, or a recorded program. Pressing it again while the full info is displayed clears the screen. It does not alternate between the various banner choices.

TiVo has reinforced that metaphor by making the Info button the new command to bring up the extended recorded program information in v7.3, as opposed to the Enter button in previous versions.

In TiVo's own words in the written manual:

"INFO brings up the channel banner. Press the RIGHT arrow to switch among the three versions of the banner, each with a different amount of information."

It doesn't say "Press the INFO button repeatedly to switch among the three versions of the banner," nor does it say, "If the INFO button is pressed more than twice during a program, the banner will default to the full program banner, replacing any previous setting." The latter description is precisely how it's acting, which is both illogical and a poor UI practice.

If it isn't a bug, it's a faulty design decision.

Still, it's a minor issue. The speed issues that plague 7.3 should receive the highest priority.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

robaustin said:


> If you then delete, and it pops back to the now playing screen - I see the show there and it's another second or two before it updates and it disappears (if I have chosen to delete it).


Incidently, I believe this is intentional, not a bug.


----------



## psxer2600 (Mar 4, 2004)

bicker said:


> I think if you're having the problem on the older Series 2, then it isn't the same issue -- not related to 7.3.1. I have and older Series 2 with the new software version, but not the excess storage, and don't have the problem (on that box), so I'd look at the excess storage as the culprit.


As I said, I've been using the older box with the extra storage for some time now with no problems, other than slightly longer times than a standard factory Tivo to set up recordings and change season passes. I think I've had it since Christmas 2004, and I upgraded it immediately after I bought it. I've never had a problem with extreme sluggishness, or random lockups before the software update. I know for a fact that my box got 7.3.1 two weeks ago, and that is exactly when the problems started. It seems odd to me that some people are having problems, and some people are just fine. And even amongst the people having problems, that severity seems to vary. It's not like a PC - we should all basically have the exact same hardware here. I would think any problems would be relatively uniform. Regardless, it seems quite obvious there is a serious issue with the new software. And considering that software updates are involuntary, it needs to be fixed as soon as is humanly possible.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

psxer2600 said:


> It seems odd to me that some people are having problems, and some people are just fine. And even amongst the people having problems, that severity seems to vary. It's not like a PC - we should all basically have the exact same hardware here. I would think any problems would be relatively uniform.


Can't agree more, it is very odd.

Just to add to the fire, I have an older 240 with excess(ive) storage; 160GB + 320GB. But I am not having any problems. I don't watch live TV so maybe I am avoiding some issues that way.


----------

